# Helligkeit & Kontrast



## flärbretli (9. April 2006)

Hallo Zusammen

Zum Problem: 

Ich habe zwei Fotos von einem Gesicht. Einmal von Vorne fotographiert und einmal von der Seite. Leider ist der Kontrast und die Helligkeit bei den beiden Fotos nicht gleich. 

Welches ist die beste Lösung, dass die Helligkeit bei beiden Fotos die selbe ist?

Solange mit der Helligkeit herumspielen bis es +/- stimmt oder gibt es da noch etwas genauers. 

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## chritz tosh (10. April 2006)

flärbretli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Zum Problem:
> 
> ...




Hi Flärbretli,

also ich benutze für solche Zwecke gerne die Funktion "Tonwertkorrektur" (strg+L). 
Hier kannst Du die Mitten, Tiefen und Lichter bestimmen - auch in Abhängigkeit zueinander. 
Eine Funktion für die automatische Angleichung der Helligkeit und des Kontrasts zweier Bilder ist - zumindest mir - noch nicht untergekommen ... ich habe auch noch nicht danach gesucht.  :-/

Hoffe, das hilft einen Schritt weiter ... 

Grüße,
chritz


----------



## da_Dj (10. April 2006)

Unter Umständen, könnten "Gleiche Farbe" bzw. "Farbe ersetzen" unter Bild - Anpassen, dich dabei weiter bringen. Jedoch denke ich, die besten Resultate wirst du dem manuellen Verändern der Helligkeit hinkriegen. Entweder über die erwähnte Tonwertkorektur oder z.B. Gradiationskurven (strg+m). Ein wenig experimentieren wird wohl das Beste sein.


----------



## holzoepfael (11. April 2006)

Also als erstes würde ich es mit "Gleiche Farbe" probieren, geht am schnellsten, wenns damit nicht geht, muss die Tonwertkorrektur hinhalten und da geht es nur mit probieren....


----------

